# xml - datei erstellen



## ManInBlack (16. Nov 2008)

Hi all,

ich habe schon andere Beiträge zum Thema Erstellen von xml mit java gelesen, aber leider hat mich das noch nicht weiter gebracht.

Ich möchte eine xml-datei erstellen aus folgenden daten:
(ist bei mir eine txt-file, aber spielt für das beispiel keine rolle)



Mediamarkt
0,Bischoffsheim
1,Berlin
2,München
3,Frankfurt
Saturn
0,Mönchengladbach
1,Augsburg
2,Hamburg


Da ich mit XML noch gar nichts zu tun hatte. Zu nächst die Frage:

Wäre der Aufbau der XML so sinnfoll?


```
<xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8">
   <group name="Mediamarkt">
         <attribute name="0" value="Bischoffsheim"</attribute>
         <attribute name="1" value="123"</attribute>
         <attribute name="2" value="Berlin"</attribute>
	 <attribute name="3" value="München"</attribute>
	 <attribute name="4" value="Frankfurt"</attribute>
    
   </group>
   <group name="Saturn">
    
        <attribute name="0" value="Mönchengladbach"</attribute>
        <attribute name="1" value="Augsburg"</attribute>
	<attribute name="2" value="Hamburg"</attribute>
   </group>
</xml>
```

Die Ziffern 0,1,2,3 stellen den Schlüssel dar, über diesen Schlüssel möchte ich später
wieder an die Werte gelangen.

Nun zu meiner Vorgehensweise, ich lese zeilenweise die txt-file ein.

Wenn ich bei Mediamarkt angekommen bin, erzeuge ich ein document
Document doc = new Document();

Danach ein Element:
Element elementMedia = new Element("Mediamarkt");

danach lese ich die weiteren Zeilen ein und erstelle Attribute:
elementMedia.setAttribute(0, Bischoffsheim);

(Bei gehe ich die Zeilen durch, und ersetzte die "0" und Bischoffsheim mit Variablen,
das hier soll nur das Beispiel demonstrieren)

Würdet ihr das auch so machen?

Ich hab schon xml-tutorials gelesen, aber wie gesagt, wie man konkret bei meinem Beispiel vorgeht,
konnt ich nicht herausfinden.

Wäre super, wenn jemand sich da auskennen würde und mir helfen könnte.

Danke fürs lesen 

Gruß
ManInBlack


----------



## klauskarambulut (16. Nov 2008)

```
<xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8">
   <group name="Mediamarkt">
         <attribute name="0" value="Bischoffsheim"</attribute>
         <attribute name="1" value="123"</attribute>
         <attribute name="2" value="Berlin"</attribute>
    <attribute name="3" value="München"</attribute>
    <attribute name="4" value="Frankfurt"</attribute>
   
   </group>
   <group name="Saturn">
   
        <attribute name="0" value="Mönchengladbach"</attribute>
        <attribute name="1" value="Augsburg"</attribute>
   <attribute name="2" value="Hamburg"</attribute>
   </group>
</xml>
```

ist kein xml-Dokument.
xml-Dokumente haben ein, ich wiederhole 1 Rootelement(muß aber nicht unbedingt root heissen).

2. sollten die Elemente (attribute auch richtig geschlossen werden

```
<xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8">
   <root>
<group name="Mediamarkt">
         <attribute name="0" value="Bischoffsheim"/>
         <attribute name="1" value="123"/>
         <attribute name="2" value="Berlin"/>
    <attribute name="3" value="München"/>
    <attribute name="4" value="Frankfurt"/>
   
   </group>
   <group name="Saturn">
   
        <attribute name="0" value="Mönchengladbach"/>
        <attribute name="1" value="Augsburg"/>
   <attribute name="2" value="Hamburg"/>
   </group>
</root>
</xml>
```


----------



## ManInBlack (16. Nov 2008)

hi,
danke für deine Antwort.
Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen und ich habs verstanden.

Ich muss mal ein Lob aussprechen, ein tolles Forum hier und man bekommt hier immer super Tipps.

Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Abend

vg
ManInBlack


----------

